# Dr. Guy Waters to Preach Nov. 18



## dannyhyde (Nov 12, 2007)

If anyone on the PB happens to be in the San Diego area this coming Lord's Day, Dr. Guy Waters will be preaching at the Oceanside URC: http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/journal/2007/11/12/dr-guy-waters-to-preach-nov-18.html


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> If anyone on the PB happens to be in the San Diego area this coming Lord's Day, Dr. Guy Waters will be preaching at the Oceanside URC: http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Dr. Guy Waters to Preach Nov. 18



I doubt that I will make it , but seriously, please mention to Dr Waters that I have found his book on the New Perspectives on Paul and the Federal Vision very useful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 12, 2007)

You will be blessed. Guy is a good friend and preached often for me when I was in Tchula.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 12, 2007)

I heard him preach recently a few times and every time was great.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 12, 2007)

I doubt he will remember me but we met in Newcastle (he preached at our congregation) and we drove down to the Church Society conference May 2006 with George Curry. 

Pass on my regards if you get the chance.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2007)

I have had dinner with him a time or two. He is a Southern Gentleman.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello brothers,

I've sent along your responses to Dr. Waters.


----------

